# Sewer Main Repair



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

Today we repaired an 8-inch SDR-35 sewer main. We found a root mass in the pipe during CCTV inspection. We got most of it out with our Vactor truck and Warthog nozzle, but we just had to dig. Top of sewer main at 9-foot. We had no other utilities in our delineation, but the soil was like concrete. We finally got down to the repair area after a couple hours. My operator KO'd a sewer lateral that was not supposed to exist. Had the area shored up, cleaned up pipe and found our problem. The problem being the lateral connection to the main. Instead of installing SDR 8x4 wye, they hole saw the main, cut the 4-inch off a wye, and hose clamped on the main. Perfect candidate for root intrusion. Lateral was in ABS-all repair done in SDR. That's me in the Green shirt, i covered up company logo, don't want to upset anyone at my district. hope you enjoy.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

nice job. you guys get some serious work done, don't you?:thumbup:








paul


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

sweeeeet!:yes:


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice repair.but why worry about the jackleg that did it the first time?


----------



## cowman (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work lads looks like you pulled out the big boy machines for this one


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Cowman,
Your profile says plumber, yet the link in your signature is for a glass company. So, how about an intro?
Thanks


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work man. 


Even used proper shoring like we don't see too often.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> Nice work man.
> 
> 
> Even used proper shoring like we don't see too often.


 Whats this shoring thing you talk about?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Whats this shoring thing you talk about?


It supports the sides of the ditch from caving in. In illinois you probably don't have to worry about it. I hooked a friend up to city water when I was there on vacation and had to be 6 feet deep. And it was some very hard dirt. 

Nice work though.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

house plumber said:


> It supports the sides of the ditch from caving in. In illinois you probably don't have to worry about it. I hooked a friend up to city water when I was there on vacation and had to be 6 feet deep. And it was some very hard dirt.
> 
> Nice work though.


 Lol, I am sorry. I did not mean it seriously. We have to shore by local and OSHA codes anything over 4 feet deep. I was just kidding around cause I have seen many holes that are over 10 feet deep with out shoring.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Lol, I am sorry. I did not mean it seriously. We have to shore by local and OSHA codes anything over 4 feet deep. I was just kidding around cause I have seen many holes that are over 10 feet deep with out shoring.


I really thought you were kidding. Then i remembered the hard dirt up there. So you never know. its all good.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I really thought you were kidding. Then i remembered the hard dirt up there. So you never know. its all good.


West of Chicago we have good hard clay. But when you get closer to the lake in Chicago you get into running sand. Which even with shoring is a PITA.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> West of Chicago we have good hard clay. But when you get closer to the lake in Chicago you get into running sand. Which even with shoring is a PITA.


Tell me about it. That is all there is on the coast of florida. sugar sand sucks, one shovel out and then 4 more fall in.


----------

